
Mixed Results for Fecal Transplant in First Randomized Trial - cpncrunch
http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/853175
======
LukeB_UK
To get to the article, click the "web" link under the title at the top of the
HN comments page, then click the result in Google.

------
toehead2000
They got shitty results!

------
fishanz
Link requires a login, unfortunately!

~~~
caruana
agreed, how does this get voted to the front page? I'm a bit disappointed.

~~~
cpncrunch
Its an important study and this is the only source. Just search for the title
on google. I hate paywalls too.

